# 93 Xe Disk brakes rubbing



## smithsil (Sep 16, 2002)

Yup the front disk breaks have started to rubb/wine. It sound like something is just resting against the rotor. I have to tap the break pedal to get it to stop...but it comes back. what up under the wheel? 

silas
TIA


----------



## smithsil (Sep 16, 2002)

Please respond... im sure its happened to others. I HOPE its not my wheel bearings


----------



## cmotek24 (Jun 15, 2002)

Well, the pads are almost always on contact with the rotors. The gap between the two is really slim. If you get a wierd noise, just check the pads. Sometimes, a pebble could be lodged in between the pads and rotors. A shim or a clip could've broken off, so the pads might be shaking a little every so often. Take the pads off and check the wear on them. Most oem pads make whining noises to indicate that the pads are in need of a replacement.

When I had the same problem this summer, my brake fluid was contaminated. They were always gripping. When I drove on the highway, my fluid would boil and I would lose brake pressure. I flushed out the lines and got new brake fluid. That fixed the problem. I'm not 100% sure if the fluid was contaminated, though. I never touched it, but the mechanic said that was so. Whateva. just chek them out. Take off your rims and look.

Good luck

Ppeace
CMo


----------

